# If it makes you happy, just ride!



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

My horse is 15HH
I'm 6'0"

Finally dropping enough weight to feel okay with taking pictures on my girl. 
She's finally gained all the weight she needed since I first bought her. (I bought her at 300 lbs under weight. ) and I was 40 lbs heavier at the time. 

She's slightly narrow still, but packs me around fine. (No straining, or heavy breathing, or soreness ever. If she was uncomfortable, I'd get off immediately!) Heck, when we stop, she's about ready to fall asleep. (Though in one of these pictures, she's trying to walk toward my friend who is taking the photo. lol)

I hear that I'm too big for my horse all the time. And maybe my legs are long (if only she had a bigger barrel. lol) but I'm still losing weight, and I'm pretty happy with where we are right now. (Though, I'll keep losing weight, ideally!)
Fun fact: my horse and I have about the same length front legs when we stand side-by-side!


I guess what I'm trying to say is: If it doesn't hurt your horse, and it makes you happy, then ride! <3 Don't try to please others at the expense of making yourself miserable, because it is nearly impossible to make everyone happy. 


Would love to see more pictures of plus sized ladies and gents on their pretty ponies! Feel free to respond with pictures. C:


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

I haven't posted any pictures on here in awhile so I'll go ahead and post a few.

These first three are of me riding a horse from my barn. I don't own her, she just needs the work. She's a green 8-ish yr old percheron mare. This her and I at her first show (beginner eq) ever, last month. I've got to get back into riding her on a good schedule if we're showing again this month.









I love to tense up my shoulders, particularly at shows.









And since it's bothering me that her trot doesn't look even and correct in the picture above, I'll post this one from further away to show that it isn't how she moves around normally at the trot.









And this is the most current photo I have of my horse Kaiba and I. He's the grey horse in the picture, if you can't figure it out by the riders. Lol. This is back in May on a trail ride.


----------



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

Aww! All the cuties! C: You look like you're having a blast when you're not showing though. lol. I would probably tense up at shows, too. IDK. I can't even imagine showing. Seems daunting!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I second the sentiment. If it doesn't hurt the horse and makes you happy, RIDE!









This is me on Chip in 2009 (he was 3 years old here). Someone mentioned I was too heavy and was hurting his knees. I haven't ridden him since. That's four years and I'm afraid to ride him for fear of hurting him.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Love the photos, ladies. 

Red Gate Farm, did he ever show any lameness? I don't see any signs of discomfort, just from the photos (I know that's not much to go off of, but still)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yup, as a big girl I agree as long as you have the appropriate horse and tack, then just ride.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Zexious said:


> Love the photos, ladies.
> 
> Red Gate Farm, did he ever show any lameness? I don't see any signs of discomfort, just from the photos (I know that's not much to go off of, but still)


No he didn't, but then again, I never rode him again after that ride.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That's a shame Red Gate, I can understand someone expressing concern at riding a 3 year old,now he is 7 he is a grown up, and good to go:wink:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Do you still have the little chestnut? Try again!


----------



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

Red Gate Farm said:


> No he didn't, but then again, I never rode him again after that ride.


He's completely done growing now.  At three, he looked like he was doing fine in those photos. You might have someone record you and show it around to get opinions if you really like. I am of the opinion that he will be just fine.

If he were sore, he would let you know! Til then, give him another try. <3 I have faith in you!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Get back on that horse Red Gate. He didn't look at all fussed in those photos. Also, I love your dog!
I don't have any photos of me riding  mainly because no one comes out hacking and during the hunt I'm the one taking photos. But my mare is on maternity leave and I'm off nursing down south so will get some next year 

You are all beautiful and I love your horses!


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't have any of me riding my boy, yet, I am going to take some tomorrow since it will be my first day riding English. But I have a few of me standing next to my boy Gaylen.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

He is such a neat looking nag!


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

Me on my boy Gaylen, riding English! Sunday we will take some of us riding Western.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

mrstorres2566 said:


> Me on my boy Gaylen, riding English! Sunday we will take some of us riding Western.


Aww you look so chuffed


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

EquineBovine said:


> Aww you look so chuffed


I really was!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> That's a shame Red Gate, I can understand someone expressing concern at riding a 3 year old,now he is 7 he is a grown up, and good to go:wink:


I agree wholeheartedly with this. My only concern would have been his age. You are definitely not to big to ride him, especially now that he's 7 and mature.

I mean, for goodness sakes, look at those feet and the bones in his legs! They're _huge_. Look at that broad chest! And I'd lay odds that his back is short and strong just from looking at him. He's not having _any_ trouble carrying you.

The most important thing out of all of that though? 

*Look at the sheer joy on your face!*











*Silly girl, go get your saddle, tack up that beautiful chestnut and GO RIDE!*


----------

